# Submersible Lights



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We use these for crappie at night at Portage Lakes and man, they sure work. They really attract the minnows up, which brings in the crappie. Going to see how they produce tonight, as a matter of fact! I'll post a report.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would be interested in hearing how that goes. With the daylight hours dwindling and the fall crappie bite hopefully right around the corner I could really get in to nailing some nice crappies. I have a couple of questions for you or anyone else who has used them. Do you put these right beside the boat or try to get it away a bit? How long does it seem to take before it draws crappie in? Do you try to find particular structure to target? I have had some nights where the bite was incredible even without the light and have had success near pole lights at docks.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Big Daddy,
Which one do you use??? I have the Cabela's model. It gives off a neon green color. I've only used it once down on Cumberland. I was thinking about giving it a try on a local inland lake this year.

Thanks


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I have the Green model on one side of the boat and a white on the other with a lantern anywhere I have room to sit one on! I light a cigar and let the minnows start gathering picking the knats off the water from the lanterns. When the cigar is finished the crappie blips start showing up under the minnows on the locator. No structure needed just 15 or more feet of water and fish the depth the blips show up at on the sonar! I hang the lights just under the waterline directly off of the boat and fish in the beam of the light. Big Daddy usually fishes the outside edge of the light...........untill he see's what I'm up too! LOL Hope this helps ya! We are gonna try them tonight!

Gene


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info! You guys are going to end up making me add yet another item to my fishing arsenal.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

ARE YOU GUYS THE ONES WHOSE BOAT LOOKS LIKE A HUGE XMAS TREE???


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, complete with Santa and one of his elves!

We've had better luck on the white lights, but still pull fish off the green too. Just hang them over the side, but BE SURE they're in the water when you hook them up or they'll POP!

Should be interesting to see how the cooler nights have brought the water temp down.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> Should be interesting to see how the cooler nights have brought the water temp down.


 Right now I will settle for anything in the 70's.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ive noticed them on the surface on one end and down on the other. I know what you mean by findin them in numarus places. Minnow and bobber work great for docks but only small fish of lights. Well not all!  I use a white one with a aux. spot light. Mount in styro and go! Dependin on the temps and season, start out with the anchor light and work up. If you dont put them on your graph within minutes, more light or move. They stack up on the bridges in the current at 15-20 fow. Just lift!  
OH YA! Try the green light under the ice. WOW!


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Rough night last night. Marked them like crazy but they had lock jaw! I managed 1 fat 11" fish and that was it. We quit at midnight. This weather has really affected them. Water temp was 76 last night. The one I got was in the green light.

Gene


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Good subject, and helpful information. I have both the submersible, and a floating car headlamp in styrofoam that I like. Once the crappie arrive its great to watch them streak through the light under the boat. They almost look chrome as they flash through.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ive noticed the last time I floated one that the bait got spooked! It run to it and off. If you see the bait with little light at the surface dont float it. Need a good thermo setup. Most crappie like to hang below the bait till its up. I find trollin at night with crome hottys work then.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Has anyone fished with a light on the bottom?


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Think about this..... I was talking about this with a friend, and he told me to try this. Get a clear gallon pickle jar, insert a eye-bolt through the lid and punch some small holes in the lid, then attach a rope. Put a dozen or so minnows in the jar and fill with lake water. Lower the jar down under the light. The crappie will start trying to eat the minnows. Lower your minnow and HOLD ON! What do you think?
I plan on trying this year.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they do it for perch too on erie.


----------



## Donny Baker (Jan 25, 2006)

Which type of light do you all think works the best a floating or submersible light? And do you fish with live minows under a slip bobber or jigs and minnows or what seems to be the best method? Never fished this way before but have thought about trying it.


----------

